# Bach, Mozart, Schubert, Saëns, Miles Davis



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't believe in reincarnation, but nobody can make me forget the idea that Bach reincarnated as Mozart, who reincarnated as Schubert, who then was born again as Camille S-S to finally arise as jazz master Miles Davis. 

Bach (1685 - 1750) - 65 years old
Mozart (1756 - 1791)
Schubert (1797 - 1828)
Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921)
Miles Davis (1926 - 1994) - 65 years old, as Bach

All musical geniuses, especially Bach and Schubert, separated by a 5-6 year span.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Yep, I’m with you there. Miles was then reincarnated as me, born one year after his death. Sadly I think I’m going to let down the whole line.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Does this mean Verdi (d. 1901) reincarnated as Elliott Carter (b. 1908) ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

. . . . . . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

aioriacont said:


> I don't believe in reincarnation, but nobody can make me forget the idea that Bach reincarnated as Mozart, who reincarnated as Schubert, who then was born again as Camille S-S to finally arise as jazz master Miles Davis.


I like the idea of Bach, Mozart, and Schubert as finally being able to retire in a beachfront house in Malibu.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

What happened with Saint-Saens? A big step down after Mozart and Schubert. Are we sure he didn't come back as Brahms in 1833? Then, in 1908, he came back as Messiaen. Miles must have come from another line.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> What happened with Saint-Saens? A big step down after Mozart and Schubert. Are we sure he didn't come back as Brahms in 1833? Then, in 1908, he came back as Messiaen. Miles must have come from another line.


hey good point! But we actually need Brahms to be the reincarnation of Beethoven, who is also Rameau reincarnated.

Rameau (1683 - 1764)
Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Brahms (1833 - 1897)
Olivier Messiaen (1908 - 1992)

Wow, very interestingly, we have now two complete cycles lasting EXACTLY *309 years each*, from Rameau's birth (1683) until Messiaen's death (1992), and from Bach's birth (1685) until Miles' death (1994). And both are 309 years cycles (three, 0 , nine --> 9 is three times 3)


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> What happened with Saint-Saens? A big step down after Mozart and Schubert. Are we sure he didn't come back as Brahms in 1833? Then, in 1908, he came back as Messiaen. Miles must have come from another line.


Brahms and Messiaen didn't have the superhuman talent of Mozart and Schubert though hehe... All geniuses, and I don't mean that I value them less as composers (though I do, hehe), because I love them (at least Brahms). But... the natural talent of Mozart and Schubert seems to have surpassed everything and everyone in music history, and in almost every other field for that matter.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

I completely agree with you, Beebert. Those two plus Bach are supreme geniuses!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> Yep, I'm with you there. Miles was then reincarnated as me, born one year after his death. Sadly I think I'm going to let down the whole line.


----------

